
Kaspersky Lab banned from advertising on Twitter - coloneltcb
https://www.cyberscoop.com/kaspersky-twitter-ban/
======
codedokode
This is the same thing that happens in Russia. Recently it banned Telegram, so
if you want to advertise VPN in Russian social networks, your ad gets
rejected. There is no law forbidding to advertise VPNs but social networks do
not want problems with the government. Or if you try to put an ad for anti-
government rally, it will also get rejected.

As I understand there is no law or court decision banning Kaspersky from
advertising.

